
Snapnator: Your MacBook Snap feature is back - xeniak
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/436147229/snapnator-your-macbook-snap-feature-is-back
======
provemewrong
Not sure if Kickstarter is required for this. You can already order magnetic
adapters for micro USB and Lightning ports fom China, and I even found
existing solutions for the Type C port [1].

[1]: [https://www.aliexpress.com/item/WSKEN-Type-C-Adapter-USB-
Fas...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/WSKEN-Type-C-Adapter-USB-Fast-Charger-
Magnetic-data-Cable-Metal-Data-Micro-USB-Wire-For/32754712372.html)

~~~
mindcrash
Or this one from Griffin, and already available through Apple accessory
retailers worldwide: [https://griffintechnology.com/us/breaksafe-magnetic-usb-
c-po...](https://griffintechnology.com/us/breaksafe-magnetic-usb-c-power-
cable)

------
elsurudo
Does Apple have a patent on this, or is it just not novel enough to warrant
it?

